# مركز تطوير البحوث والدراسات العليا بكلية الهندسة



## الأسكندراني (13 يناير 2010)

مركز تطوير البحوث والدراسات العليا بكلية الهندسة يقدم كورسات هندسية مختلفة للمهندسين 
http://capscu.eng.cu.edu.eg/


----------

